# Melanotan II Guide



## DF

Just reposting this copy paste job because I found it useful.

Melanotan II Dosage:
 Initiate: 100mcg
 Conservative: 250mcg
 Common: 500mcg
 Stout: 1mg
 Large: 1.5mg
 Max: 2mg

 Melanotan 2 (MT-II) is a melanotropin peptide analog of alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH) => created/communicated through the brain/skin. Synthetic Melanotan 2 travels systemically to produce a dark tan. MT-II comes in the form of a freeze dried (lyophilized) peptide in a sterile multi-use vial. Melanotan molecule is bioavailable through subq injection only. 

 Melanotan binds to melanocortin receptors (MCRs) which influence pigmentation, inflammation, energy homeostasis, appetite and sexual function. 

 Melanotan 2 is a smaller and more potent product (as compared to M-I which targets MC1R only - the freckle gene) targeting an array of receptors.

 The fair skinned can achieve a natural tan with assistance from synthetic MSH. For those with sun allergy melanotropin peptides are life changing. MT-2 was originally designed to reduce skin cancer rates. The best defense against skin cancer is said to be a natural tan developed over time. 

 Athletes and fitness enthusiasts use Melanotan II intermittently to increase tanning efficacy, the aphrodisiac and appetite suppression. MT-2 was dubbed the Barbie drug and has been highlighted in wired magazine. Synthetic melanocortin use helps to attain a tan with the least amount of exposure to harmful ultraviolet radiation (UVR).



 Best candidates for Melanotan 2 are those on the low side on the Fitzpatrick scale. Higher Fitzpatrick scale skin types, those with moles/freckles, darken at rates which can lead to pigmentation issues (dark when you'd prefer not to be - genitals, under-eyes, lips, etc have more melanocytes/melanosomes/etc => word to the wise: protect yourself by covering, spf, sunglasses & being aware of your UVR environment). Blonds, red heads, lizards and those with pale skin have dramatic results with patient supplementation/therapy. 

 Melanotan stimulates melanin extremely effectively when combined with UVR. Note: Melanotan is 1,000 times more potent than natural a-MSH.

 Melanotan 2012 Instruction

 Reconstitute Melanotan II from freeze dried powder with bacteriostatic water (BW), MT-2 is a durable peptide that remains potent and preserved for months. Reconstituting (mixing) your Melanotan 2 peptide is a necessity, unless pre-mixed products are purchased (use extreme caution). MT-II experimentation is a large commitment - use careful consideration. Nasal sprays, pre-mixed peptides, pills, oral and loose powder are not often legitimate. There are successful reports of nasal spray experiences, however, they are few and far between. Enzymes will render the peptide inactive if ingested. 



 Melanotan II Shipping: Melanotan peptides are stable and do not require special treatment during shipping. After receiving MT-2 it is recommended to store in the refrigerator. 

 Mixing Peptides: Add BW to the vial when you are ready to begin research. 

 Peptide Calculator: Add 100 units (1ml) of water to the vial. 1ml/100 units will minimize the volume that you have to inject and will simplify the arithmetic in your MT-2 experiment. 



 1ml syringe (U100), 1ml BW to reconstitute
 Calculations for a desired 500mcg dose:
 Step 1= 1ml syringe
 Step 2= 10mg MT-II
 Step 3= 2ml bact water
 Step 4= 500mcg dose
 => 5 ticks on your insulin pin or 10 units

 Needles: 29-31 gauge X 1/2", 1 CC (100 unit). That is a typical large insulin needle used to mix as well as inject. Use needles one time only (meaning draw from the vial, inject, then discard). Once your technique perfected, injections are about painless. Smaller syringes are nice for accurate measurement...large syringes can be bulky and less precise. 

 Starting dose: Your first injection should be a very small dose, for example .25mg (250mcg) or better yet 100mcg (or less). See how you react as sensitivity varies greatly. Goal should be to feel nothing, why get sick right? Dose after dinner, before bed. Any dosing chart stating that you should take a high dose (according to your weight) is dated and dangerous. 

 Loading dose: Load with 0.5-1mg once a day. Folks who have used doses in this range generally report getting excellent results. Don’t worry about missing occasional days/doses - this is a lifestyle product meant to be used intermittently. Developing desirable pigment changes while on synthetic melanocyte stimulating hormone(s) can take weeks to months for results.

 Maintaining on Melanotan: Maintenance dosing Melanotan 2 is taking doses less frequently (and/or with less dosage) to avoid becoming darker than desired. Tanning on melanotropins will likely yield a super-physiologic pigmentation. A maintenance dose can help prolong photo-protection delivered through greater melanin density. 

 UV Radiation: Melanotan is a poor sunless tanner. UV (from sun or a tanning bed) light is necessary to develop a tan. Without it, almost nothing happens. In other words, NO UV = NO TAN. Well, user will pigment depending on skin type.... If you have loaded for a full month and then start UV exposure, you (and your friends) will be astounded by how fast tanning is possible and how dark you get w/ least damage to skin/body. Moreover, it is advisable to keep areas of your skin that ordinarily get exposure covered up with a towel and/or zinc oxide (nose/lips/face) and let less exposed areas develop pigmentation first. Areas of skin that are typically sun-exposed in your day to day life will respond more readily to the effects of the melanotan peptides. 

 Melanotan 2 Storage: Store freeze dried and reconstituted peptides in the refrigerator. Pre-loading injects is good practice, helps evaluate dosage received/planned.

 Note: There are many things you will need to consider before experimenting with this peptide. Cyclic analogues (MT-II) have a wide range of peripheral effects and systemic control is always going to pose an issue in clinical use. Needless to say, MT-II is not an approved or regulated product. MT-II is legal to buy, possess, etc. Variables such as skin type and individual goals benefit greatly from peer review. Ask for critiques, plans and create a user log during use. Seasoned users are generally more than happy to offer tricks of the trade. 

 When supplementing a-MSH to tan keep in mind that tanning is a side effect. The tanning response is, in reality, a physiological repair mechanism to instant UV damage of the skin cells (epidermis/dermis). MSH is not going to color your skin, it is going to make your own skin create its own tan and that in turn creates protection (melanin density). If you are looking to be some bronzed beach God with perfectly uniform melanosomes at a specific tone, go mystic tan. Redheads, for example, naturally produce a variant form of melanin that is yellowish-red (pheomelanin). Do not expect a brown tan on a ginger body right away...or ever. 

 Know your skin type: Skin type is just one detail which will help create a user log. There are 10s of thousands of melanotan users worldwide who share the experience. Raise awareness and help others who want to hear success stories as well as challenges. Melanotan is a physical and emotion experience to be well prepared for.

 Am I a good candidate for MT-II?
 Melanotan is best suited for the folks with skin types I & II. Prior sun damage, scars, tattoos, freckles, moles, hair color, etc are deciding factors prospective MT-2 users consider. Tanning injections often come on the user radar after sunless tanning disappointment (messy spray tans).



 Melanotan II levels the playing field for skin types I & II. Darker skin types can really go off the charts with MT-II tanning (easy to attain a foolish dark tone - explaining yourself may become necessary).

 How much MT-II should I buy and how long will it last?
 Skin type I: 30-50mg
 Skin type II: 20-30mg
 Skin type III: 10mg

 How long will tan last?
 A tan developed using Melanotan 2 lasts much longer than an ordinary tan. A well-tanned person returning from a beach holiday will lose most of the tan in a month if they stop getting sun. If they had been using Melanotan 2 and continued on maintenance after returning, they would still have most of their tan 3 months later.

 Side effects of MT-II?
 Possible short-term side effects you should know about, including: nausea, appetite loss, facial flushing and increased libido. These may be most noticeable during the first few days of treatment and should taper off. Desensitization occurs rapidly with respect to Melanotan II as well as PT-141.

 Melanotan 2 Peptide Information
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...2#.UDLhq2t5mK1


----------



## Spongy

Get ready to be really horny and puke a lot....


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Spongy said:


> Get ready to be really horny and puke a lot....



I thought your never ask


----------



## #TheMatrix

There's a guy who was using a tanning bed with some missing tubes.
Turns out he used melanotan and ended up with racing stripes and un even tan.

True story


----------



## Four1Thr33

Gwp has mt2 for 10$ today only


----------



## woodswise

So what is a good maintenance dose?  I.e. after the initial phase of daily injects, how much and how often to inject?


----------



## TheLupinator

woodswise said:


> So what is a good maintenance dose?  I.e. after the initial phase of daily injects, how much and how often to inject?




This depends on your skin type and how much you go tanning and are out in the natural sun. Take me for example, I have pretty fair skin without any sun, but tan easily and never burn. Also, I don't use tanning beds, and get natural sunlight a couple hours every week. I build my tan with 1mg shots every Mon / Tues / Thurs / Fri and my maintentance dose is .5mg every Mon / Wed / Fri 


You are going to have to play around with doses and see what works. Also keep in mind this stuff creeps up on you. I remember the first time I used it, I started noticing a tan, but didn't back off my dosage and before I knew it I was brown lol. But again with a little sunlight my skin turns olive even w/o Mt-II


----------



## NbleSavage

Silly white people


----------



## Armedanddangerous

Increased mt2 leads to bicycle thievery, and banging fat white girls lol

Nice find DF thanks for posting


----------



## bronco

Spongy said:


> Get ready to be really horny and puke a lot....



i have heard people speak of the stomach issues, but didn't know it would make you horny. Interesting



#TheMatrix said:


> There's a guy who was using a tanning bed with some missing tubes.
> Turns out he used melanotan and ended up with racing stripes and un even tan.
> 
> True story



You know this guy?


----------



## mistah187

Tried this stuff. Couldn't look at food. May make u tan, but it may make u super model skinny too.


----------



## Azog

TheLupinator said:


> This depends on your skin type and how much you go tanning and are out in the natural sun. Take me for example, I have pretty fair skin without any sun, but tan easily and never burn. Also, I don't use tanning beds, and get natural sunlight a couple hours every week. I build my tan with 1mg shots every Mon / Tues / Thurs / Fri and my maintentance dose is .5mg every Mon / Wed / Fri
> 
> 
> You are going to have to play around with doses and see what works. Also keep in mind this stuff creeps up on you. I remember the first time I used it, I started noticing a tan, but didn't back off my dosage and before I knew it I was brown lol. But again with a little sunlight my skin turns olive even w/o Mt-II



Holy shit...if I used that much MT2 I'd be hilariously brown. Just more evidence for your statement of it really just depends on the person.


----------



## No1uknw

Quote Originally Posted by #TheMatrix
There's a guy who was using a tanning bed with some missing tubes.
Turns out he used melanotan and ended up with racing stripes and un even tan.

True story


bronco said:


> i have heard people speak of the stomach issues, but didn't know it would make you horny. Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> You know this guy?



That was me and actually the tubes were working but no longer admitting the right light (ie: the bulbs were old) I joined a tanning salon for a unlimited month membership a few doors down from the gym I go to and used the standup unit for the rest of my tanning sessions. Everything evened out and still looks great. I did have to put a sock over my cock and balls to prevent them from getting to dark though.


----------



## liyi900714

very good review and experience sharing!
so MT-2 is powerful than mt-1?


----------



## Chaos501

Excellent info and very accurate to my experience I started with 1mg a day and the first inj I thought I was having an allergic reaction face was flush beat red and stomach was knotted like a bitch! Second injection less face flush and stomach was still knotted but for only about 20 min first time was about an hour. My wife puked on it! 3rd injection no flushing and stomach knotted for only about 5 min.


----------



## onlyDRIZZLE

Where do you guys get your Melanotan?


----------



## Goliat

Hi Everyone, does anyone know a trusted melanotan supplier that deliver to USA?


----------

